# Success stories of IUI for treatment of antisperm Antibodies? *



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anyone had any success with IUI treatment for
*ANTISPERM ANTIBODIES*? 

  

Jules xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Jules

Is it your husbands sperm that have the antibody?  My OH was told that following his vasectomy reversal the sperm were producing this antibody. However, following a move and change of hospital, they dismissed this theory.
Try googling, it really is a bit of a mixed bag on this one.  Good Luck with starting your IUI.     

Lou x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Lou

Thanks for replying     I've googled it till I'm blue in the face.   Yes it's his sperm that has the antibodies, I know that vasectomy reversal is a most common cause.  Unfortunately there has been no explanation to why he has these.  We think it may have happened when he was playing Footie when he was younger..  Just wondered if I could find someone who'd had successful IUI as treatment

Jules xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Jules

Good Luck, fingers crossed for the 18th May for you  .

Sorry, I couldn't be more helpful.

Lou


----------

